# Scrimshaw... Maori 'Totem' pen



## Artemiss (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi folks,

Generally working with knife scales, I was recently offered the opportunity to scrim a pen.

Once finished, I stumbled upon this IAP website, and thought you may be interested. 

I have to state, a friend made the pen, I just embellished it.






















Thanks for looking,

Jo


----------



## Rick P (Jun 3, 2011)

WOW!!


----------



## skiprat (Jun 3, 2011)

Another WOW from me too!! 
That must have taken ages to do!!

Oh...and welcome to IAP:biggrin:


----------



## mrburls (Jun 3, 2011)

That's awesome work. How long did it take to do your part of the beautiful pen? 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## Artemiss (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys.

There are four faces in total. Each one taking around 4 hours to complete, so 16 hours in total.

Compared to my normal work, the pen was really good fun to do, once I worked out a way to hold it!! 

Normal =


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 3, 2011)

for those that don't know what that is you should do a tutorial on how that is done.  

looks good and welcome


----------



## bench1holio (Jun 3, 2011)

awesome!


----------



## Curly (Jun 3, 2011)

Way to make an entrance! Beautiful work. 

What it the material you scrimmed (hope that is a word)? 

Pete


----------



## markgum (Jun 3, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## philb (Jun 3, 2011)

Very nice! 16 hours of work and thats without the time to make the pen! WOW


----------



## Artemiss (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks again! 

As a matter of interest, how long would it take to turn down a barrel and cap, similar to my example - for a competant lathe operator?

It would all too easy for me to say that it took a week to complete the pen. 
However, as I actually 'time' the work, it's considerably more accurate.

The material is Alternative Ivory, from Axminster Tools.

Jo


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 3, 2011)

1 hour


----------



## Finatic (Jun 3, 2011)

Incredable!  I can't imagine the patience that takes, and the talent. Nice work!


----------



## rTURNERg (Jun 3, 2011)

*Maori Totem pen*

WOW beautiful work.


----------



## witz1976 (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow that is really great!!


----------



## PenPal (Jun 3, 2011)

Jo,
This pen decoration of yours is up to scratch and surpasses casual pieces. I was immediately intrigued by use of a Maori design then captivated as it developed into a complete picture.

Then I Googled for an hour and now am a Google expert (pun).

In the hidden recesses I have the odd piano key in Ivory from a very old piano something to ponder over certainly in this our winter in our warm house.

At first blush reading your description of the pen I missed that it was made of faux Ivory, this creates an economic entry into trying this old art form. Fascinated by the beauty of your decoration I look forward to other works of art on pens made by you.

As a follower of Football in many forms immediately the design reminded me of the old established contests involving New Zealand teams when prior to the game they break into the traditional Haka designed to put fear into their opponents, the design you used deserves admiration not fear.

A breath of fresh air. Thanks for showing us.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## alphageek (Jun 3, 2011)

Excellent work!  Both the pen and the stuff on your website.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MarkD (Jun 3, 2011)

Welcome to the site. Your work is spectacular!


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 3, 2011)

That's an awesome pen.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 3, 2011)

Very unique indeed!


----------



## maxman400 (Jun 3, 2011)

Excellent Work! Welcome to the site, hope you stick around, love to see more of your work. Maybe we can inspire you to jump in to the PEN VOID!!! LOL.


----------



## penhead (Jun 3, 2011)

Add another 'wow' from me...can't think of enough adjectives right now to compliment the fine work you do...just 'wow'..!


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 3, 2011)

Some one was asking the other day whether pen making was art or craft.  I say craft.  This pen is an example where craft meets art.  

Love the pen and the artwork you did on it.  Beautiful.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## wiset1 (Jun 3, 2011)

Probably one of the coolest pens I've seen here in a long time!  There's just so much effort and creativity placed into this...16 hours is just part of it.  You have to figure the planning that went into the flow of the designs around the tubes to balance the overall design.  Truly amazing work!


----------



## D.Oliver (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow!  That has got to be the best "first" pen ever posted.


----------



## G1Pens (Jun 3, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## wizard (Jun 3, 2011)

Awesome job!! I totally echo Tim's sentiments!! Doc


----------



## glycerine (Jun 3, 2011)

VERY COOL, Joanne!!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 3, 2011)

All I can say is WOW!, I've had some pens scrimshawed by a local artist here in Oklahoma and the work you did on this pen has a big WOW factor. Just wish it was on a higher end set of components.


----------



## soligen (Jun 3, 2011)

Very Cool


----------



## ghostrider (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.

That is beautiful work.


----------



## arw01 (Jun 3, 2011)

Not at all what I was expecting from the post title.  Jaw dropping rapidly ensued, and now curiousity on what matter of tools one uses for such delicate and intricate artistry.

Congratulations on some beautiful and unique work!


----------



## MSGMP (Jun 3, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 3, 2011)

Artemiss said:


> ...
> 
> .... I just embellished it....



the kind of statement that makes me have a dumbfounded look on my face!  Michelango "just put a coat of paint" on a couple of ceilings!

just.....

awesome detail work!


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jun 3, 2011)

Another WOW from me as well, fantastic job you've done!!  I could definitely see a market for you work on high end pens, easily $200+++ with the right kits.

AK


----------



## Tanner (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh, now that's pretty cool!   Fantastic job!


----------



## johncrane (Jun 3, 2011)

OMG!! That is just Awesome.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 3, 2011)

Andrew_K99 said:


> ...easily $200+++ with the right kits.
> 
> AK



VERY low


----------



## Grizzlyss (Jun 3, 2011)

*Very Nice Work.*

That is a very amazing piece of art you have done. That goes well beyond a craft. I am jelous though, I just wish I had even a small amount of your talent. I gues maybe I do, about 1/100 of 1 %. LOL.

Great job.

Sheldon


----------



## Rick P (Jun 3, 2011)

Andrew_K99 said:


> Another WOW from me as well, fantastic job you've done!! I could definitely see a market for you work on high end pens, easily $200+++ with the right kits.
> 
> AK


 
  Stunningly low! There are several good scrimshaw folks here in Alaska and $200 is what they get for a quarter-half dollar sized pendant in walrus ivory! The amount of talent and work that goes into scrimshaw is a step up from just about an other form and there are very few competent artists currently working in it today. The knife handle is probably one of the finest examples of the medium I have ever seen and I have looked at literally hundreds if not thousands of pieces!


----------



## ohiococonut (Jun 3, 2011)

From an artistic stand point the pen is nice but two dimensional. Although it's certainly not without merit.

Now, what you call your "regular" work that you've done on the knife handle is absolutely stunning. The depth and detail are simply amazing! Talent like that is rare and you certainly deserve praise.


----------



## TerryDowning (Jun 3, 2011)

I just viewed The Artist's site.  I hope this makes it to the Gallery. As it shows a different application of her particular art.


----------



## Artemiss (Jun 3, 2011)

WOW... what a warm welcome!

Many thanks for the kind words, it's always nice to know your efforts are appreciated. 

I recognise my strength is probably embellishment, rather than trying to manufacture to the high standard of much of the work I see here. Accordingly, I think I'm more likely to continue taking scrimshaw commissions, than fighting with chucks and tail-stocks! 
Afterall, if you want your fish 'mongered'.... where do you go? :wink:

Here's another peice I really enjoyed working on...







Jo


----------



## txbatons (Jun 3, 2011)

ummm....thats.....crazy....nice.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 3, 2011)

Artemiss said:


> WOW... what a warm welcome!
> 
> Many thanks for the kind words, it's always nice to know your efforts are appreciated.
> 
> ...


If that's a self portrait, I may want to pay a visit.

If not, welcome to IAP.  Really nice stuff.


----------



## Artemiss (Jun 3, 2011)

Please...! My hair is much more manageable! :biggrin:


----------



## Rick P (Jun 3, 2011)

If thats a self portrait a visit would turn you to stone! Kinda doubt she is Medusa.


----------



## Rick P (Jun 3, 2011)

I must admit I was surprised to see such a young face behind your work. The native elders up this way are begging young people to get into carving and scrimshaw. We have so few carvers that a great deal, over half, the work sold here in Alaska is produced in Asia.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 3, 2011)

The artist I use here in Oklahoma is an American Indian and is in her late 50's and does great work. The Pen you did would sell up-wards of $500 to $750 here easy and a lot more if on a higher end component set.


----------



## JeffT (Jun 3, 2011)

Beautiful work on the pen and the pieces on your web site. Thanks for sharing and we'll hope to see more!


----------



## bench1holio (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's another peice I really enjoyed working on...






Jo[/quote]



another absolutely stunning peice.... with perfect rivet placement!  :biggrin:


----------



## boxerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow that's a very cool pen.


----------



## bluwolf (Jun 4, 2011)

That is beautiful. Very impressive work.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 4, 2011)

Welcome to the site, You certainly made an awesome entry, the work is beautiful.


----------



## EricJS (Jun 4, 2011)

Jo,

Your talent is certainly off the scale. Your carvings are breathtaking. 

A very big welcome to you. Please continue to show your latest artwork on our site. We really enjoy your work!


----------

